# Deep South GTG II - September 18



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Time for another one. Reply in this thread if you think you can make it. The location is Monroe, LA. I'll send specific directions via PM a couple of weeks ahead of time.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

In!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm absolutely, positively, 100% pretty sure I can make it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I'm in buddy. Bring on the hot sauce!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sign me and the wife up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's quite the haul, but I might be game.
It really depends on my job situation. If I am employed before then, I should be able to afford a trip that way. I'll probably just have to play this by ear.

No Bikin BBQ for me, I don't believe. No need to now, anyway.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> that's quite the haul, but I might be game.
> It really depends on my job situation. If I am employed before then, I should be able to afford a trip that way. I'll probably just have to play this by ear.
> 
> No Bikin BBQ for me, I don't believe. No need to now, anyway.


Erin, I hope you can make it. The drive isn't that bad. Last time I made it in about 6-6.5 hours.



GLN305 said:


> Sign me and the wife up.


 Will do. Which car are you planning on bringing?

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

i might be able to make it, gotta figure out my offshore shedule that far in advance would very much like to..C


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Peter: "The deep south? Isn't that the place where the black guys are really lazy and all the white guys are just as lazy but they're mad at the black guys for being so lazy? "

Sorry, I couldnt resist


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Peter: "The deep south? Isn't that the place where the black guys are really lazy and all the white guys are just as lazy but they're mad at the black guys for being so lazy? "
> 
> Sorry, I couldnt resist


Depends on who you ask:laugh:


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Will do. Which car are you planning on bringing?
> 
> papacueball - Jason
> Sam3535 - Sam
> ...


I thought Glenn said his wife; James right? OH! His real wife!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

That's funny right there. ^ 



chipss said:


> i might be able to make it, gotta figure out my offshore shedule that far in advance would very much like to..C


Cool. I hope you can make it.

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
chipss (maybe) - Chip?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> I thought Glenn said his wife; James right? OH! His real wife!


I see how it is!! :rimshot:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So Glenn you gonna bring that pair of infamous 12's over for us to look at and maybe try as a joke?

???


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I will try! This is work schedule dependant.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
chipss (maybe) - Chip? 
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm out. Baby shower that day. Sucks.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

i a maybe depends on school schedule


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
chipss (maybe) - Chip? 
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe 
honda (maybe) - Ben


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Depending on work, I'm down for another one.

We gonna blow another SQ sub?
lol


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

canaan said:


> Depending on work, I'm down for another one.
> 
> We gonna blow another SQ sub?
> lol


One can only hope.  Did you ever put a sub in the Avalanche?

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glen
canaan - Canaan
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

Yea, I got my 2 DD3515's in there. Enclosure turned out w/ nice flat response. 
Small peak at 38-40hz and does 150.5-.6 there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

canaan said:


> Depending on work, I'm down for another one.
> 
> We gonna blow another SQ sub?
> lol


Glenn's gonna be there. What do you think?:laugh:I hope to hit 130's with the new sub setup if you bring the meter. And hope to have a Crown amp on them by then as well.

I have something in mind for your 3515'sStill running the German components?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

That is close enough I may be able to make it. I will confirm in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't see why I can't make it...


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Louisiana_CRX said:


> I can't see why I can't make it...


Then make it! 

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben 
8675309 (maybe) - Abe? (jenny!)


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Someone PM me time and directions


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Louisiana_CRX said:


> Someone PM me time and directions


Papa will send everyone directions via pm about a week beforehand. Time will most likely be mid-late morning until whenever. Him and his ol lady do it up right so it's a good time to be had by all


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

One month away bump!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Talked to a couple of my buddies from back when and they said they might be able to. Long as Jon doesn't have to go to Kansas again for family issues he'll be there. Carl is working around football games.

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glen
canaan - Canaan
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben
dejo (maybe) - Jon
unpredictableacts (maybe) - Carl


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I will make it. I will have to hot shot down and back in one day. Have to be somewhere early Sunday morning.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it. I'll get directions out to everyone shortly.


papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
8675309 - Abe? (jenny!)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'mma gunna try -as always, I won't know till last minute.


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, this one slipped up on me.

I havn't even checked the forum since my last post in this thread.
I need to check my schedule see how things will pan out. We shut the shop down at 3pm on saturday, so I will have to if I can take off.

I'll do whatever I can to show. 


Hillbilly,
What you got in mind for my lil 3500's?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can't take off, I'm sure we'll still be going at 3.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

canaan said:


> wow, this one slipped up on me.
> 
> I havn't even checked the forum since my last post in this thread.
> I need to check my schedule see how things will pan out. We shut the shop down at 3pm on saturday, so I will have to if I can take off.
> ...


Just thought of a Danzig cd I have where it's dark sounding classical type music. I have a hard time listening to it though because it forces you to visualize being in hell. We'll see.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Put me as a maybe--not sure if I got drill that weekend or not.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

PM on the way.

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
BigAl205 - Alan
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
8675309 - Abe? (jenny!)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben 
MaxPowers (maybe) - Max?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Well, scratch my name back off the list


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Well, scratch my name back off the list




papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
8675309 - Abe? (jenny!)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben
MaxPowers (maybe) - Max?


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

One week, bitches!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

papacueball said:


> One week, bitches!


Tell Andi to go heavy on the hot sauce


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sad I'm missing this. Even if I could make it, my car is in pieces. 



Enjoy it, fellas, and make sure to post up pictures!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
8675309 - Abe? (jenny!)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben
MaxPowers (maybe) - Max?
dejo - Jon (I gave him the address and your number papa)
dejo's friend Gary - maybe


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Anybody on the maybe list care to update their status? We're trying to get the food figured out, and need a better number to work with. Thanks.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

unless something crazy happens at work i will be there


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
8675309 - Abe? (jenny!)
MaxPowers - Max?
dejo - Jon 
Gary - (maybe)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Guys and Gals I have been in the hospital and this is going to hender me making this trip. Dont think I will be released by Saturday. 

Maybe next go around


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Get well soon, jenny. 

papacueball - Jason
Sam3535 - Sam
HillbillySQ - Chris
GLN305 - Glenn & Mrs. Glenn
canaan - Canaan
Louisiana_CRX - Dave
MaxPowers - Max?
dejo - Jon
Gary - (maybe)
chipss (maybe) - Chip
Se7en (maybe) - Gabe
honda (maybe) - Ben


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

not gonna be able to make this one.... hopefully the next one


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Jon said he's flying solo without Gary.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Almost made it down that way. Left Battle Creek, MI. for the trip last night and the dodge threw a rod bearing (185k miles) just south of Muncie, IN. Looks like if I ever get to make it to a GTG it will be at MY house. Damn and I wanted some help tuning the new set-up too. I also had a few items to deliver and was hoping for some items to pick up there too. Have fun guys and let us see lots of pictures with names and faces.


Chuck


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kills me that I couldn't make this one. New job, new hours, new life LOL. I was at work until 2am this morning and mad the entire time since I know it was keeping me from this!!


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it as well. I made it as far as shreveport and ended up at a dodge dealership. Looks like I am headed home to pull out my sound system. But on the brightened there will soon be another build thread to read.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that came (all three of you)! Those that couldn't, you guys missed some really good bbq.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Thanks to everyone that came (all three of you)! Those that couldn't, you guys missed some really good bbq.


That's all that made it? Man, looks like luck just wasn't on out side this time. If you decide to have another I will be there. I will be at the new job long enough to make a vacation request!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sucks that you didn't get a good turnout. maybe next time. seems all the GTGs have been sparse the past year. 

Hopefully I can have another one before it gets too hot next year and you can make it out. 


Pictures?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I wanted to come but I just did not have it in me.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

It was cool. We still had a good time. Andi did a great job with the food, as usual.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

What...no pics?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Papa and Andi thanks for hosting another great event. Wasn't much to take a picture of to be honest. The food alone was worth the trip and was still feeling full when I woke up this morningHaving not had brisket the way I think it should be in years Andi's was a real treat. Maybe some of the Texas people can make it to the one Sam is putting thought into doing this spring.


----------

